# Breaking out after getting eyebrows waxed?



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Sep 22, 2007)

title says it all. Rarley do I breakout horribly, but last time this happened .






It's been a week since getting it waxed and my forehead on top of my brows and between my eyebrows has pimples galore. I use aveda acne wash and it hasnt really done anything. My nose and cheecks are pretty clean.

Recently ive had to put my bangs down a lot just to hide one side of it at leeast. And must i say i look worse with my bangs :/


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 22, 2007)

that usually happens for three reasons- they did not get all the wax residue off you, you had hair breakage at the root causing ingrowns, you had a reaction to their wax.

to prevent this for the most part- i like to use a post wax cleanser with Australian tea tree oil- it's an antibacterial that also helps prevent your skin from inflaming as well as helps prevent clogging and ingrowns.

edit:

i like these pads a lot

GNC - Health &amp; Beauty: Face: Cleansers: Desert EssenceÂ® Facial Cleansing Pads


----------



## Kathy (Sep 23, 2007)

I've had a slight breakout when I first started having my brows waxed, but yours sounds a little more severe. I just used some aloe vera gel on mine and they went away in a couple days. But, I think mine was more from just skin irritation.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 23, 2007)

that always happened when i waxed my face.

your so not alone.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 23, 2007)

that's why i stopped waxing! i didn't like the after part of it.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks brewgrl! definantley will try those.

i really hope they go away soon though, they're so frustrating!


----------



## Nox (Sep 23, 2007)

If you have the interest, you may want to try threading. You will not experience that kind of reaction. That is the reason why I switched over.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 25, 2007)

I was only breaking out after waxing at particular salons. I think they were using old or dirty wax. The salon I go to now is so much cleaner and I don't break out any more.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 25, 2007)

I always thought it was because of the oil they put on afterwards. I pluck my own anyway.


----------



## monniej (Sep 25, 2007)

i think that you need some type of pre and post wax anitseptic cream. derma e makes a tea tree and e antiseptic cream that i use in all of my waxing services. works well pre and post. if that doesn't help you might want to consider a hair removal process other than waxing. i can't wax anything on my face either.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 25, 2007)

Do you use Retin A or any other Tretinoin product? Are you using Accutane?

Waxing skin that Tretinoin comes into contact with can result in a burning, raw feel and possible breakouts.

Waxing any part of your face/body while while taking Accutane can cause

severe reactions as well.


----------

